# How do I detect a motherboard soundcard?



## vebmetal (Sep 9, 2004)

I have a win2k desktop and it had some repairs done to it..... not sure if they formatted the hdd, but looks like they reinstalled the OS.

Unfortunately, the sound card seems to not be installed... it detects a new hardware device ("Multimedia Audio Controller"), but cannot find the drivers for it.

I opened the system up and the sound card is one of those small one with 3 input/outputs built on to the motherboard itself, and the way the thing is built, I cannot tell the make or anything on it without taking apart everything.

*Can I find out any other way which soundcard it is?*

It's a compaq desktop but one of those bulk assembled ones without a model number. (Thus, compaq's support is of no use).

Help!

p.s. To top it all I didn't get any driver or OS disks with the desktop, AND my dial-up will take 2 and a half days to download windows update!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2004)

Hi,

Try this program to find out what you have.......then, go to the soundcard manufacturer's website (or motherboard manufactuer's if it is an onboard card) and download the latest drivers:

Download and install this free program and it will tell you about everything about your computer.

Aida32 is now called EVEREST Home Edition (it's still free).
http://www.lavalys.com/index.php?page=products_index


----------



## Duckster1 (Nov 22, 2003)

What motherboard do you have?


----------



## ravennight (Sep 15, 2004)

Im not familiar with your OS but it shouldnt be to much different from windows xp. 
Any time I need to know what I have installed I just go to the start menu then go to run, and type " dxdiag " . This brings up the DirectX Diagnostic Tool. With this it will show you all the info about your computer. Under the sound tab, it will show you what sound card you have. and the version of your drivers. 
Your sound card, would be on the device side under Name: . 

You can also perform test on it to make sure everything is working.

Also you should check to see if you have any conflicts, if your having problems with your sound. To do this go to, control panel/Administrative Tools/Computer Management/ and on the left side of the screen click on Device Manager. If you dont see any :exclaim: next to anything you dont have any conflicts. I believe, thats close to what it looks like.

Well, I hope this helps. If not now, it may in the future.


----------



## vebmetal (Sep 9, 2004)

Thanks everyone!

Mark3567's solution worked beautifully and I was able to find the drivers online (from drivers.com I think).


----------

